# Pipesmokers December 3rd Catch



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

29 total today, 2-3lb7ozers 1 3lb1ozer


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

great batch if fish guys. Congrats.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey guys ease up on the posts before people start thinking there are fish in that filthy river......LOL
Nice catch, I bet you had a blast!
Cady


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

That does it ! I'm getting a pipe tomorrow


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59269&page=2 Just replace the word eyes with the word sauger.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to drive around Mays lick Ky looking for 3 guys smoking pipes. Then follow them to their fishing hole. Great catch.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

don"t you guys get it....... its not the pipes.. its the way you hold your mouth while your fishing.. the pipe keeps your mouth in proper alienment??? sorry guys i just had to go there.... trying to make myself feel better looking at those hog sauger.... keep posting them fish, it keeps me in the hunt.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I have always wanted to hit the river for sauger but my boat isn't big enough.
Tim


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly....what the *^!%* do ya need a boat fer? Been fishin' it for years and only started taking the boat this year.....and *always* brought fish home!!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

What a nice catch of saugers , great picture . Have you been catching any blue cats this year when you have been fishing for sauger this fall ? I have caught more blues this fall than any year in the past .


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

What is the Kentucky limit on sauger?
Tim


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow. great job on the saugers.


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

limit on the Ohio River is 10 each


----------

